# curing resinous buds



## cratos (Dec 13, 2006)

The newest strain Im growing has a lot more resin on it, but also a lot more of the really small leaves. On the last harvest, it ended up smelling like hay and not tasting good at all. Im wondering if this is because I left a lot of the small leaves on the buds. The leaves are completely covered in resin and theyre not sucker leaves, they're really small bud leaves. Do you guys go through and try to remove all of these leaves? Or did I just mess up the last cure somehow?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2006)

cratos said:
			
		

> The newest strain Im growing has a lot more resin on it, but also a lot more of the really small leaves. On the last harvest, it ended up smelling like hay and not tasting good at all. Im wondering if this is because I left a lot of the small leaves on the buds. The leaves are completely covered in resin and theyre not sucker leaves, they're really small bud leaves. Do you guys go through and try to remove all of these leaves? Or did I just mess up the last cure somehow?


*Whats up mang. What we do is trim all the leaves off even the little one's on the buds. They are great for making hash. Let the buds hang for about 5 to 7 days or until somewhat dry then into the jars. Each day we open the jars for 20 minutes at a time so the buds can breath. Be sure and not pack the buds into the jars. Leave about 2 or 3 inches of space in your jars. This way you can give it a little shake to move the buds around. Hope this helps. *


----------



## cratos (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeez. Seems like an awful waste of resin since i dont really have time to make hash. The last strain i had was almost pure indica and so it didnt really have any smaller leaves at all. Only the large sucker leaves, which obviously go. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## boaboi86 (Dec 14, 2006)

Did u ever smoke Hash! its everything u smoke with buds minus the plant matter. I take all my leaves off to make hash, makes my buds look better in the end also.
But if u want to thats by choice, If ur gonna smoke it all u could leave them on but if ur gonna sell it then id recomend cutting them off. The leaves do give a harsher taste.


----------

